# 180



## trclip (Dec 19, 2010)

Girlfriend of 12 yrs made me move back home 180 miles away.Although I begged for another chance; she said she's done & a break would be good for us both.I'd been having trouble getting started in the state where she moved 4 yrs ago. Health problems kicked it up a notch and I could only work PT.WE talked it out over 3 days had hot break up sex and she told me 101 reasons why it cant work n she's unhappy.She works like crazy weekends too. So not too much time for us...I still don't know whats going on or why she wont try.Called her twice one week or so after leaving just to connect, 3 weeks later I have not called again. Calling would leave me feeling vulnerable so i don't n maybe wont.Let her call me when/ if she misses me.I dream every night now mostly her and my days are consumed w sadness n confusion.Now working full time in my old job, live with my dis functional family and hope for a gradual reconciliation on my terms. I'm 45 she 52, in moderate to severe menopause and anxious about her career, Pot use was common throughout the relationship on both our parts.
Don't know what I'm leaving out but this is sooo hard because I love her and she basically blind-sided me.I know I never lived up to my promise in her eyes, she says she loves me and isn't sure about the future.We are both co-dependent types. What should I do from here?


----------

